# [OT] Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare...

## t0mcat

tratto da un log di questa serata sul canale #gentoo di azzurra (irc.azzurra.net)

che dire, se non un bel cinico ROFLMAO  :Laughing: 

editShev: ho modificato il titolo da "[joke] un povero niubbo tra le grinfie dei power user" a "Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare", che ritengo più idoneo. Sul quale sia il comportamento da non imitare lascio la riflessione alla coscienza di ognuno...

nda: editato il nick del malcapitato come richiesto

cerri dice: rimosso il log perchè non compatibile con le regole del forum.

----------

## ^zanDarK

lol   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## malteo

mi serve la faccina che indicava sopra e si sbellicava dal ridere...

cmq... che roba  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Avete mai letto le storie della sala macchine  [url] http://www.soft-land.org/storie/index.html[/url]

Ecco.... non ci manca molto che sia uguale ad una di quellle....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Secondo me quello aveva mandrake.

Anzi no, e' mandrake che quando entri come root ti mette lo sfondo rosso con le bombe?

Che tipo.

----------

## iDarbert

Ah ah ah! Il ritorno del BOFH!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Onestamente a me non mi diverte.

Sarò anche troppo serioso ma spingere qualcuno a distruggere qualcosa di suo solo perché "non ha studiato" non mi diverte affatto.

E, detto tra noi, mi auguro che chi ha postato il log della conversazione abbia almeno modificato i nickname oltre a cancellare le bestemmie.

----------

## flocchini

Concordo con randomaze... Spesso mi capita di incontrare in chat iperniubbi (spesso con domande non in ambito linux, cosa che mi permette di dire che non lo sono anche io  :Smile:   ) ma mai e poi mai verrebbe tollerato un comportamento del genere... A parer mio non e' una bella pubblicita' alla comunita' gentoo... proprio x nulla...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## popposoft

sono d'accordo... ma ragazzi... capisco l'iperniubbismo... capisco il non avere studiato... capisco che come comportamento non è dei migliori

ma non conoscere il comando rm...

----------

## pascalbrax

imho ha avuto quello che si merita, uno che entra in irc, dicendo di usare linux, dicendo che gli piacciono le cose difficili, dicendo che usa debian... e poi entra come root, e' meglio che passi a windows.

non e' degno per linux, per ora.

----------

## iDarbert

Secondo me mentiva.

Come fa un utente Debian a non conoscere il comando rm? Mi sembra un po' inverosimile; non e' stato neanche tanto furbo a fare rm -rf /var senza una ragione ben precisa, solo perche' gliel'hanno detto dei presunti guru, pergiunta facendo qualche risata tra un fallo e l'altro... cosa pensava? Che facendo rm -rf /var gli si installava Gentoo?

----------

## anborn

Ragassuoli...

sapete che siete veramente BastardInside..?   :Razz: 

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> imho ha avuto quello che si merita, uno che entra in irc, dicendo di usare linux, dicendo che gli piacciono le cose difficili, dicendo che usa debian... e poi entra come root, e' meglio che passi a windows.
> 
> non e' degno per linux, per ora.
> 
> 

  Pascalino caro.. potresti gentilmente stilare una lista di chi E' DEGNO di Linux e chi no? e soprattutto.. ricordati di dare le tue referenze di giudice...

Se uno non usa linux, é più che normale che i comandi della shell non li conosca, ma ciò non é certo un buon motivo per complicargli la vita.. Un conto é dire: "guarda che é un po' un casino installare Gentoo" e un altro é dire: "Guarda che se prima non ti studi TUTTO il kernel (o "Se non sai programmare in Assembly" o "Se non ti sei studiato a memoria la Linux Command Reference Guide"), Gentoo non lo puoi usare" ..e qui saremmo fuori praticamente tutti.

Boh.. secondo me é stata semplicemente una vigliaccata.. cmq chiudo qui.

Anb

----------

## ^zanDarK

Allora spieghiamoci un po' perchè sennò ci passiamo NOI da bastardi:

abbiamo detto quel comando per scherzare perchè davamo per scontato che quello la, che ha debian e dice di voler fare le cose difficili, conoscesse almeno i comandi di base. Era intesa come una battuta e tutti ci aspettavamo che ci dicesse "dai nn prendetemi per il culo" mentre invece nn ci ha pensato 2 volte prima di eseguire il comando. Ha lasciato di sasso me e gli altri che erano nel canale. 

Cmq ribadisco e voglio che sia chiaro che il comando era stato scritto come battuta e non per farglielo eseguire. Se poi uno è coglione che ci possiamo fare.

----------

## codadilupo

Devo dire che avessi ricevuto io le risposte che sono state date, avrei bellamente mandato tutti quanti a farselo troncare nel culo (e scusate il francesismo).

Il comportamento tenuto non mi é sembrato dei piu' esemplari, indipendentemente dall'argomento. Lasciamo stare i vari flame sul fatto che linux non riesce a prendere piede in campo desktop perché é troppo complicato per gli utenti (certo che se questo é l'aiuto che diamo ai neofiti, linux il desktop, e la famosa "world domination" -che, per inciso, é una sparata che non mi é mai piaciuta, considerando il fascismo implicito in una dichiarazione di dominio mondiale... ma questa é un'altra storia: linus, per dove é nato, probabilmente é meno sensibile a certe tematiche, e per dove ha scelto di vivere, probabilmente non trova poi nulla di strano nel delegare diritti e poteri a qualcun'altro - linux, dicevamo, vedrà una reale presa sugl'utenti solo al  prossimo giro di big bang).

Ma quel che piu' mi fa incazzare, é il fatto in se'. Non me ne frega niente se quello ha fatto lo sborone (e non lo ha fatto). Non me ne frega niente, se se l'e' cercata (e non l'ha fatto): ha chiesto piu' volte cosa significava il comando, e non uno dei presenti si é sentito in dovere di avvisare, anche solo per allusione, al disastro. Non uno che abbia detto: "switcha sul tuo utente, e solo dopo, dai il comando: ecco , se tu avessi fatto questo da root, avresti perso il sistema".

Alla faccia della condivisione del sapere. Alla faccia della conoscenza come bene condiviso e inalienabile. Qui si é visto solo il solito esercizio di potere, dove chi sa soggioga chi non sa.

L'abbiano fatto per divertimento o con intenti seri, poco importa.

chi ha piu' potere, ha sempre piu' torto, e chi era li', in quel momento, ha avuto torto marcio.

Coda, che, sinceramente, se ne strafotte, 'sta mattina, di eventuali flame.

----------

## codadilupo

 *^zanDarK wrote:*   

> Cmq ribadisco e voglio che sia chiaro che il comando era stato scritto come battuta e non per farglielo eseguire. Se poi uno è coglione che ci possiamo fare.

 

Che l'avete detto come battuta, questo é chiaro a tutti, qui dentro. Quello che non é chiaro é perché abbiate insistito tanto.

Resta il fatto che, detta sinceramente, puo' benissimo darsi che quel ragazzo vi abbia semplicemente presi tutti per il culo, avendo subodorato un clima da camerata e nonnismo.

Coda

----------

## ^zanDarK

Mi sembra di avergli detto + volte che usare linux da root è pericoloso. E mi sembra anche di aver fatto quello che hai detto, cioè di dare quel comando da utente... 

Hai letto il log vero?

Altra cosa: come fai a dire che nn ha fatto lo sborone? Va bene difenderlo ma  inventare le cose... 

Se poi quel ragazzo ci ha preso tutti per il culo, tanto meglio. Non mi diverto certo a distruggere i sistemi altrui e mi sembra che questo sia emerso da quanto ho detto su questo forum.

----------

## zUgLiO

il nonnismo non c'entra nulla! Capirei se lui avesse chiesto come si copia un file e qualcuno gli avesse risposto rm -rf / , ma non è stato cosi,si stava scherzando sul fatto che mrgamer avesse dato per errore un comando,nessuno pensava che ci provasse! e nessuno lo ha incitato a farlo!

Se mi dicono prova a fare una curva a 180 con una punto(se ci arriva) o poi con la F2004  :Smile: 

Mica ci provo!!

Ho la patente e ho un po di cervello per capire che non è il caso..

Ma ormai siamo abituati a fare cose che ignoriamo

Gente che si improvvisa Cantante, attore, guru informatico,politico ecc senza le necessarie competenze

Io sono di una ignoranza senza fondo in campo informatico ( e non solo) ma non mi avete neanche mai sentito fare lo sborone, riempirmi la bocca con comandi linux che ignoro..anzi spesso faccio domande inutili sul forum e vengo anche cazziato

Bisognerebbe un attimo abbassare la cresta

----------

## mrgamer

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *^zanDarK wrote:*   Cmq ribadisco e voglio che sia chiaro che il comando era stato scritto come battuta e non per farglielo eseguire. Se poi uno è coglione che ci possiamo fare. 
> 
> Che l'avete detto come battuta, questo é chiaro a tutti, qui dentro. Quello che non é chiaro é perché abbiate insistito tanto.
> 
> Resta il fatto che, detta sinceramente, puo' benissimo darsi che quel ragazzo vi abbia semplicemente presi tutti per il culo, avendo subodorato un clima da camerata e nonnismo.
> ...

 

bhe ragazzi spero ci stava prendendo in giro... cmq si scherzava come si è fatto piu di 4 o 5 volte in chan, riguardo ai comandi "scherzosi" che si potevano eseguire da shell...

mi dispiace che (probabilmente) questo utente non conosceva questo comando ed ha annientato un po la sua distro, e di questo me ne scuso; vorrei comunque puntualizzare che nessuno gli ha mai detto "esegui questo comando" (cosa che sarebbe stata da bastardi), diciamo che si stava piu che altro parlando tra noi...

io stavo parlando del comando rm -rf /var poiche io stesso l'ho dato tempo addietro per errore... cmq d'ora in poi non credo sparero piu comandi del genere, che i lumi mi scusino   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

Se uno possiede un'arma si presume che sappia pure usarla, e se tale persona dice di essere un tiratore ed armaiolo ifallibile se uno gli dice, ue' ciccio, punta la canna alla tempia e tira verso il calcio il gancetto in basso,  lo stesso possessore dell'arma vi manda a remare. 

Quindi non si puo' dare TUTTA la colpa a chi dice di fare certe, convengo che e' un po' bofh dire ad un presunto niubbo, di dare rm -rf / 

bastard mode on 

Potevate dirgli di dare cat /dev/urandom >/dev/hda

bastard mode off 

Comunque, se uno e' niubbo, magari chiedere che diamine significa sto comando?

----------

## codadilupo

 *^zanDarK wrote:*   

> Mi sembra di avergli detto + volte che usare linux da root è pericoloso. E mi sembra anche di aver fatto quello che hai detto, cioè di dare quel comando da utente... 

 

Eh, no. Tu, come da log, hai scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <^zanDarK> dai il comando di mrgamer 
> 
> <^zanDarK> prima da utente normale 
> ...

 

che, tradotto, é istigazione. Una cosa é suggerire di fare *una prova* (come dare un comando solo da utente senza diritti), altro é suggerire di fare entrmabe le prove, per verificare il disastro. Concordi ?

 *Quote:*   

> Hai letto il log vero?

 

certo che l'ho letto, purtroppo.

 *Quote:*   

> Altra cosa: come fai a dire che nn ha fatto lo sborone? Va bene difenderlo ma  inventare le cose... 

 

dimmi un po', tu, dove lo sborone:

```
--> aokmanga (~root@Azzurra=3326B6F7.252-23.fastweb.fw) has joined #gentoo 

<aokmanga> salve a tutti 

<aokmanga> volevo chiedere qualke info su gentoo 

<aokmanga> io sono un utente debian 

<aokmanga> incuriosito da questa distro 

<aokmanga> vabb? 

<aokmanga> ho sentito dire che per l'installazione potrebbero volerci giornate 

<aokmanga> ? vero? 

<aokmanga> io pensavo di fare un'installazione da pacchetti precompilati 

<aokmanga> quanto ci vorr???? 

<aokmanga> poco quanto? 

<aokmanga> azz 

<aokmanga> paio d'ore?????????? 

<aokmanga> sono tante per pacchetti precompilati 

<aokmanga> quindi na cosa lunga e difficile?? 

<aokmanga> ? mejo tenesse la debian per il momento 

<aokmanga> si lo sapevo 

<aokmanga> per? preferisco sempre iniziare con le cose difficili 

<aokmanga>  

<aokmanga> emb?? 

<aokmanga> si ce l'ho 

<aokmanga> ma uso sempre root 

<aokmanga> no 

<aokmanga> c'ho la debian 

<aokmanga> odio lindows xke si piaga 

<aokmanga> dimmi zandark 

<aokmanga> xke? 

<aokmanga> ah vabb? 

<aokmanga> allora? 
```

Io lo sboreggio, l'ho visto, pèiu' tosto, dopo:

```
<aokmanga> scusate ma che comando ?? 

<mrgamer> aokmanga, rm -rf /var/  

<^zanDarK> rm -rf / 

<^zanDarK> è meglio questo 

<SteelRage> no, no 

<mrgamer> ^zanDarK, cmq ho degli alias che mi fanno eseguire i comandi da root... 

<SteelRage> rm -Rf .* 

<SteelRage> così siete sicuri che, ovunque vi troviate... viene raso al suolo tutto  

<zUgLiO> mrgamer, rischi la galera  

<^zanDarK> tutti con -i 

<^zanDarK> lol 

<^zanDarK> SteelRage: ... 

<^zanDarK> SteelRage: se dai / sei + sicuro... 

<^zanDarK> è la dir radice 

<mrgamer> ..mah la sapete na cosa? 

<SteelRage> il mio è + bello 

<mrgamer> se lanciate il pc dal 6 piano.. di sotto 

<mrgamer> siete piu sicuri  

<^zanDarK> SteelRage: è inutile 

<ReDNecK> mrgamer: solito sborone 

<SteelRage> siccome è + probabile farlo per errore  

<^zanDarK> SteelRage: se la dai in /tmp per esempio
```

```
<aokmanga> scusate che mi avete fatto combinare? 

<^zanDarK> aokmanga: nn hai dato quel comando vero? 

<mrgamer> +_+ 

<^zanDarK> dimmi di no per favore 

<aokmanga> che mi avete fatto combinare? 

<^zanDarK> hai cancellato tutti i files 

<^zanDarK> o che erano dentro / 

<mrgamer> ... x_x 

<^zanDarK> a seconda di quale comando hai eseguito 

<aokmanga> var 

<SteelRage> ahah 

<aokmanga> di solito che c'? dentro var???? 

<aokmanga> uhm... 

<zUgLiO> aokmanga, ma perchè lo hai lanciato scusa? 

<CortoMaltese> AHHAHAAHAHAHA 

<aokmanga> ma che cazzo per? 

<aokmanga> l'ho fermato subito 

<aokmanga> speriamo che non ? successo niente 

<^zanDarK> aokmanga: se nn usavi root nn avresti cancellato nulla 

<aokmanga> posso mandarvi a fare in culo 
```

tu che dici ? Certo, a freddo, e dopo, posso anche ingannarmi. Ma, se permetti, potreste anche esservi ingannati voi, al momento, e senza troppo tempo per ponderare le vostre e le sue parole.

 *Quote:*   

> Se poi quel ragazzo ci ha preso tutti per il culo, tanto meglio. Non mi diverto certo a distruggere i sistemi altrui e mi sembra che questo sia emerso da quanto ho detto su questo forum.

 

E' quel che spero, sinceramente.

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> <^zanDarK> dai il comando di mrgamer 
> ...

 

manca il sorriso  :Very Happy:  ( che fa capire la battuta)

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimmi un po', tu, dove lo sborone:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ^zanDarK

Oltre a quello che ha detto zUgLiO nel post precedente a questo, se lui avesse dato il comando da utente prima di farlo da root, si sarebbe accorto delle scritte che scorrevano e avrebbe detto: "che roba è?" (o cmq questo è quello che mi aspettavo) e gli avrei spiegato che se lo avesse fatto da root avrebbe fatto un casino (come ha detto codadilupo in un post precedente).

Solo che nn ha fatto quello che ho detto, e lo ha dato subito da root.

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   <^zanDarK> dai il comando di mrgamer 
> 
> <^zanDarK> prima da utente normale 
> ...

 

il sorriso non l'ho mica visto, a dir la verità, e quindi, mi scuso. Ma resta che non si puo' certo pretendere che si capisca tutto da un emoticon. Un sorriso puo' voler dire: "sto scherzando" come " prendi alla leggera quel che dico", come anche "che piacevole conversazione".

 *Quote:*   

> [quote="codadilupo"]dimmi un po', tu, dove lo sborone:
> 
> ```
> --> aokmanga (~root@Azzurra=3326B6F7.252-23.fastweb.fw) has joined #gentoo 
> 
> ...

 

dire che si preferisce cominciare con cose difficile, al massimo, indica ingenuità, se devo essere sincero. E, cmq, vuoi dirmi che una frase su tutto il log da il diritto al branco di sbranare l'agnellino scemo ?

Eh, dai.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Feb 25, 2004 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *^zanDarK wrote:*   

> Oltre a quello che ha detto zUgLiO nel post precedente a questo, se lui avesse dato il comando da utente prima di farlo da root, si sarebbe accorto delle scritte che scorrevano e avrebbe detto: "che roba è?" (o cmq questo è quello che mi aspettavo) e gli avrei spiegato che se lo avesse fatto da root avrebbe fatto un casino (come ha detto codadilupo in un post precedente).
> 
> Solo che nn ha fatto quello che ho detto, e lo ha dato subito da root.

 

zanDark, guarda che non sto mica dicendo che sei stronzo perché hai voluto *punire* una persona che ti é sembrata *sborona*. Sto dicendo che non credo abbiate davvero valutato quel che succedeva. E puo' capitare, che diamine, ma da qui a creare un topic in cui celebrare l'evento, mi pare ce ne corra, no   :Smile:  (da intendersi: "dai che ti offro un caffé e facciamo pace   :Cool: " )

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

Nessuno lo ha sbranato come nessuno gli ha detto di lanciare quel comando..

Ma una persona che entra da root perchè dice che è piu comodo e che vuole partire dalle cose difficili non è sborone?

Se avesse letto con attenzione,avrebbe capito che quel comando non era il caso lanciarlo..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <^zanDarK> dai il comando di mrgamer
> 
> <^zanDarK> prima da utente normale
> ...

 

Mi pare eloquente questo discorso e soprattutto l'ultima frase di SteelRage!

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Nessuno lo ha sbranato come nessuno gli ha detto di lanciare quel comando..

 

predere una persona per il culo perché ha seguito ingenuamente un *consiglio*, per me, é accanirsi, altro che sbranare. Poi, fate voi.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma una persona che entra da root perchè dice che è piu comodo e che vuole partire dalle cose difficili non è sborone?

 

No, é solo scema. O ingenua. E proprio per questo non era nemmeno il caso di suggerire "rm -rf". Nemmeno per scherzo.

 *Quote:*   

> Se avesse letto con attenzione,avrebbe capito che quel comando non era il caso lanciarlo..

 

va che eravate in chat. Non sarebbe questo il primo caso di *fraintendimento*, visto che in chat, non sempre é possibile seguire un discorso: e perché ci sono troppi attori che parlano, e perché parte del discorso sparisce e non lo puoi recuperare.

Fosse stato uno scambio di opinioni in un forum, ti darei ragione. Ma, mi pare, il caso sia diverso. E non poco.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   <^zanDarK> dai il comando di mrgamer
> 
> <^zanDarK> prima da utente normale
> 
> <^zanDarK> e poi da root
> ...

 

vale il discorso di prima, unito al fatto che lo sfortunato potrebbe aver dato il comando prima.

E, comunque, torno a ripetere: non credo ci sia bisogno di festeggiare l'evento con un topic.

Coda

----------

## alexbr

Io sono daccordo con Coda, e penso che questo topic si dovrebbe chiudere qui, e tenere da esempio per come non ci si dovrebbe comportare, nel forum o in una chat.

P.S. Magari da questi IMHO errori si può aggiornare le regole di comportamento del forum, che potrebbero valere ahce per la chat, così da ricavarne qualcosa di costruttivo, Ok?

----------

## randomaze

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Io sono daccordo con Coda, e penso che questo topic si dovrebbe chiudere qui, e tenere da esempio per come non ci si dovrebbe comportare, nel forum o in una chat.
> 
> P.S. Magari da questi IMHO errori si può aggiornare le regole di comportamento del forum, che potrebbero valere ahce per la chat, così da ricavarne qualcosa di costruttivo, Ok?

 

Sul mantenerlo a mo di cattivo esempio sono daccordo.

Ma ritorno a chiedere se almeno é stato modificato il nickname dell'utente. Se non é stato fatto chiederei a chi ha scritto il post (e a chi lo ha copiato quà e la nel forum) di farlo dato che non mi sembra molto (n)etico.

----------

## stuart

non giudico il comportamento degli altri

però se fosse successo a me ci sarei rimasto male e per ripicca non avrei mai installato gentoo, magari più neanche linux e se avessi voluto qualcosa di diverso sarei passato a freebsd, in cerca di una comunità che mi aiuta, non di una che mi respinge

una sola equazione EMERGE (perdonatemi il gioco di parole) chiara da questo topic:

pochi utenti linux : max sicurezza= tanti utenti linux : poca sicurezza

mi spiego:

da utente non fai danni, se li fai li sistemi

da root fai danni

lindows ecc ora usano solo root

e perchè?

perchè se sei abituato con windows prova a dirglielo te a uno che deve spostare ecc files di fare un bel su e digitare la pass

windows ha abituato tutti male

e linux per crescere deve (in parte, e sottolineo in parte) seguire la strada

ci sarà SEMPRE spazio per chi si crea gli utenti ecc

ma ci saranno sempre più persone che useranno root per comodità, perchè viene fornito dalla distro di default ecc

un'ultima nota su debian:

chi è che dice che debian è difficile da installare?

magari da configurare bene, da installare prorpio NO!

(mi è rimasto un pezzo di cuore in quella distro, sorry)

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma ritorno a chiedere se almeno é stato modificato il nickname dell'utente. Se non é stato fatto chiederei a chi ha scritto il post (e a chi lo ha copiato quà e la nel forum) di farlo dato che non mi sembra molto (n)etico.

 

Confermo, ufficializzando la richiesta: se già non è stato fatto cambiate i nick (la censura sulle bestemmie è stata già fatta, andrebbe imitata anche nell'altro topic. Magari provvedo io già ora). Valida sia per questo che per l'altro topic in cui era stata riportata parte della conversazione.

----------

## pascalbrax

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Pascalino caro.. potresti gentilmente stilare una lista di chi E' DEGNO di Linux e chi no? e soprattutto.. ricordati di dare le tue referenze di giudice...

 

ehm... forse ci sono andato un pochettino pesante col mio post, chiedo pubblicamente scusa.

quello che cmq volevo far passare come messaggio e' che, a prescindere dal fatto che odio chi danneggia gli altri gratuitamente, non riesco davvero a provare pieta' per chi si atteggia da io-so-tutto-io e poi si butta la zappa sui piedi da solo (in questo caso prestatagli da saccenti user).

saro' anche stron*o, ma chi e' causa del suo mal...

----------

## t0mcat

innanzitutto chiedo scusa per aver causato tale putiferio, lungi da me voler fare una cosa del genere.

ho editato il nick; non l'ho fatto sin dall'inizio perché non previsto dalle policies del forum, e a mio avviso non viola alcuna netiquette, in quanto ritengo le discussioni dei canali pubblici loggabbili e pubblicabili liberamente. cmq non mi costa niente quindi lo edito, come mi è stato chiesto.

sinceramente ero a conoscenza del fatto che l'ambiente degli utenti linux fosse solitamente serioso, ma non pensavo fino a questo punto...

oltretutto io ero away durante l'accaduto descritto nel log, e mi son ritrovato a leggerlo perché quando torno dall'away sono solito scrollare e leggere rapidamente quanto successo in canale durante la mia assenza.

l'episodio sul momento mi ha divertito non poco, e io parlo nelle vesti di uno che ha installato linux una settimana fa, quindi in condizioni non molto differenti da quelle del niubbo in questione.

in ogni caso mi sembra evidente che il tizio abbia peccato non poco di presunzione, e ciò ha scaturito una certa mal disposizione nei suoi confronti da parte di chi avrebbe potuto aiutarlo e non ghernirlo.

io mi ritengo un utente medio, e in quanto tale, nel passaggio da win a linux mi sono documentato a dovere, e nella giusta maniera. tutt'ora passo  gran parte del mio tempo libero semplicemente a leggere, senza quasi alcuna partecipazione, nei canali irc, nei forum, e ovunque si possano trovare informazioni utili nella migrazione ad un altro OS.

quando arriva uno che entra in un canale irc, con la presunzione di sapere già abbastanza, e comincia a dire che usare root in un DE è comodo, chattando tranquillamente, e chiedendo come si installa una distribuzione, e contraddicendo chi inizialmente si pone in maniera gentile e gli da consigli di fondamentale importanza, per poi eseguire un comando basilare  a suo danno, ignorandone il significato, nonostante sia stato, seppur ironicamente, descritto in maniera piùttosto eloquente...

beh io che ho impiegato decine di ore per apprendere dalla semplice lettura e senza chiedere praticamente un tubo a nessuno tutto quello che invece lui voleva dimostrare di sapere, alla visione di queste cose, una bella risata me la faccio.

dopotutto è come ridere di una donna che guida male:

quando uno ha la presunzione di essere portato per qualcosa per la quale in realtà non lo è per niente, lo sfottò non sarà educato e/o costruttivo, ma non è un crimine, ed infine ridere di qualcuno ogni tanto fa bene anche a quel qualcuno.

end of story, potete anche chiudere.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> saro' anche stron*o, ma chi e' causa del suo mal...

 

concordo.

----------

## akiross

Ragazzi, la cosa potrebbe far ridere, ma seriamente, io do ragione a Lupo. Il tipo non si meritava una sorte simile (sempre che sia successo davvero... NULLA e' certo sulla Rete  :Smile: )

Generalmente la gente interessata a Gentoo si tratta con i guanti bianchi

Comunque e' stato uno scherzo non troppo piacevole  :Neutral: 

meditateti e diteci se davvero vale la pena di essere difesi. Fossi in voi ammetterei che lo scherzo e' stato idiota, ma ora assumiamoci la responsabilita' di aver fatto una cazzata.

Vabe, ciauz

----------

## teknux

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinceramente ero a conoscenza del fatto che l'ambiente degli utenti linux fosse solitamente serioso, ma non pensavo fino a questo punto...
> 
> 

 

beh forse hai sbagliato posto, perchè se è vero che chan come linux.it (almeno su ircnet) è pieno di scemi, almeno la comunità gentoo ha paradossalmente il problema contrario: sono anche troppo gentili (per i miei gusti) e ciò è sicuramente più una dote che un difetto. di seriosi qui ne vedo pochi, sono sempre tutti sorridenti. il fatto che persone con almeno un po' di neuroni funzionanti come Codadilupo che ha fatto notare l'effettiva stupidità di quel branco di poveracci in chan è sacrosanto... il newbie, personalmente non mi è sembrato affatto *sborone* e ad ogni modo non autorizza nessuno ad assumere quel comportamento tanto infantile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l'episodio sul momento mi ha divertito non poco, e io parlo nelle vesti di uno che ha installato linux una settimana fa, quindi in condizioni non molto differenti da quelle del niubbo in questione.
> 
> 

 

a maggior ragione dovresti avere un minimo di *compassione* e solidarietà...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso mi sembra evidente che il tizio abbia peccato non poco di presunzione, e ciò ha scaturito una certa mal disposizione nei suoi confronti da parte di chi avrebbe potuto aiutarlo e non ghernirlo.
> 
> 

 

se ti sta sulle palle qualcuno puoi ignorarlo, o al massimo rispondere un RTFM. tuttavia quella persona ha chiesto pareri su gentoo prima di tutto. che poi voglia stare da root in chat, più che farlo notare non sono affari di stato, peggio per lui...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io mi ritengo un utente medio, e in quanto tale, nel passaggio da win a linux mi sono documentato a dovere, e nella giusta maniera. tutt'ora passo  gran parte del mio tempo libero semplicemente a leggere, senza quasi alcuna partecipazione, nei canali irc, nei forum, e ovunque si possano trovare informazioni utili nella migrazione ad un altro OS.
> 
> 

 

quindi? bella per te, anche io feci/faccio così ma è una questione mia...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quando arriva uno che entra in un canale irc, con la presunzione di sapere già abbastanza, e comincia a dire che usare root in un DE è comodo, chattando tranquillamente, e chiedendo come si installa una distribuzione,
> 
> 

 

non è entrato affermando di essere un guru. ha solo detto che possiede debian (potrebbe essersela fatta installare da un amico). se per lui è comodo usare il proprio DE da root affari suoi, tanto se sbaglia e si fotte il sistema ci rimetterà lui e forse imparerà la lezione...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> consigli di fondamentale importanza, per poi eseguire un comando basilare  a suo danno, ignorandone il significato, nonostante sia stato, seppur ironicamente, descritto in maniera piùttosto eloquente...
> 
> 

 

si è basilare che le pistole uccidono, ed è colpa di un bambino se un adulto gli dice ironicamente di puntarsela alla tempia e premere il grilletto...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dopotutto è come ridere di una donna che guida male:
> 
> 

 

si infatti: è proprio da stronzi che si credono migliori di altri individui per sesso, conoscenze... razza?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> infine ridere di qualcuno ogni tanto fa bene anche a quel qualcuno.
> 
> 

 

è sufficente ridere di se stessi prima di puntare il dito sul prossimo...

saluti a tutti,

tekLast edited by teknux on Wed Feb 25, 2004 10:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## malteo

```
emerge ironia sarcasmo
```

è carnevale, ogni scherzo vale  :Razz: 

l'avete davvero presa troppo seriamente comunque... io c'ero ieri sera, e (come si legge anche dal log) quella persona è stata avvertita della pericolosità del comando!

beh, se si iscrive ai forum potrà lasciare il suo primo post sotto "[OT] Una cazzata recente che hai fatto su linux"  :Laughing: 

ciao,

corto

ps: non eseguite il comando nella mia firma, perlamordiddio!!!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque e' stato uno scherzo non troppo piacevole 
> 
> meditateti e diteci se davvero vale la pena di essere difesi. Fossi in voi ammetterei che lo scherzo e' stato idiota, ma ora assumiamoci la responsabilita' di aver fatto una cazzata.
> ...

 

NON E' STATO UNO SCHERZO,NESSUNO gli ha detto di lanciare quel comando, HA CAPITO MALE IL DISCORSO E HA LANCIATO A CASO UN COMANDO SENZA SAPERE COSA FACESSE!

Le persone che erano in chan in quel momento non hanno colpe, la sola persona ad avere una colpa Ã¨ proprio il gentoo-user mancato:

1)lavora da root

2)chatta da root

3)lancia un comando a caso solo perchÃ¨ lo vede scritto sul chan

Mi sembra che si stia un pÃ² esagerando..capirei se qualcuno gli avesse suggerito quel comando..

Scusatemi ma se uno si comporta come sopra a me viene da ridere,ovviamente non sono un bastardo e spero che non gli siano successi troppi casini,ma Ã¨ troppo facile prendersela con gli altri,bisognerebbe sapere quello che si sta facendo..

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ma ritorno a chiedere se almeno ï¿½ stato modificato il nickname dell'utente. Se non ï¿½ stato fatto chiederei a chi ha scritto il post (e a chi lo ha copiato quï¿½ e la nel forum) di farlo dato che non mi sembra molto (n)etico. 
> 
> Confermo, ufficializzando la richiesta: se giï¿½ non ï¿½ stato fatto cambiate i nick (la censura sulle bestemmie ï¿½ stata giï¿½ fatta, andrebbe imitata anche nell'altro topic. Magari provvedo io giï¿½ ora). Valida sia per questo che per l'altro topic in cui era stata riportata parte della conversazione.

 

PerchÃ¨ censurare il nome?

La converesazione Ã¨ avventuta in una chat aperta e non in privato o per mail..

Mi pare si stia un pÃ² esagerando..

----------

## akiross

io non so fino a che punto non sia stato uno scherzo... da quanto ho letto l'intenzione c'era. Magari non si voleva fare danni (anzi, sono certo che non si volessero fare danni), ma se non ci fosse stata l'intenzione sarebbe stata un po' diversa la faccenda, credo.

Poi comunque, anche per me e' un po troppo serio questo discorso. Secondo me chi ha fatto la cazzata ha capito di averla fatta, e tutto finisce qui. Non vedo perche' continuare a discutere.

Ridiamo per un sacco di cagate, questa non fa eccezione. Vero e' che potremmo essere piu' sensibili, ma e' anche vero che a volte ci si va proprio a cercare le rogne. Io posso solo dire che mi e' sembrato sbagliato non avvisare che il comando era dannoso. Tutto qui. Poi viene anche a me da ridere pensando che uno lo esegue sul serio, ma nonostante questo mi spiace per lui.

Tutto qui

[MODE SU DI MORALE]

Aspettate, metto ancora qualche Tutto qui, altrimenti non mi capite bene  :Very Happy: 

cioe'... che discorsi... tutto qui.

Io vado

tutto qui

ciao  :Very Happy: 

[/MODE SU DI MORALE]

tutto qui

----------

## Gavrila

ma chiudere sto thread, come lo vedete?

tanto la cazziata chi la voleva fare l'ha fatta, le scuse chi le voleva progere le ha porte, chi voleva restare della sua idea c'e' rimasto.

Personalmente vi offro uno spunto nuovo sulla discussione: irc e forum, non sono una 'scuola' di vita. Fintanto che non si contravvengono (palesemente) delle regole di netiquette, al cui rispetto vige un moderatore appunto, ognuno e' libero di dire, fare baciare, lettera e testamento. Che sia uno scherzo o un qui pro quo, una dichiarazione d'amore o assistenza tecnica gratuita.

I miei due spiccetti  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

lo avevamo detto che era pericoloso! Si stava appunto prendendo in giro mrgamer perchè aveva combinato casino lanciando quel comando!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * mrgamer credeva di essere l'unico ad aver provato a fare certe cose  (non riuscendoci ovviamente)
> 
> <niubbo> dimmi zandark
> ...

 

----------

## t0mcat

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh forse hai sbagliato posto, perchè se è vero che chan come linux.it (almeno su ircnet) è pieno di scemi, almeno la comunità gentoo ha paradossalmente il problema contrario: sono anche troppo gentili (per i miei gusti) e ciò è sicuramente più una dote che un difetto.
> 
> 

 

non mi riferivo affatto alla cortesia, ma ai canoni piuttosto rigidi riguardo alle linee di condotta che solitamente altrove sono più tollerate.

e comunque ho solo osservato la cosa, non ho detto che mi fa schifo o che mi dispiaccia in alcun modo; se sono qui a scrivere tentando di recuperare in maniera cotruttiva una discussione che è trascesa nel flame, ritengo di essere nel posto giusto, altrimenti avrei ignorato la faccenda.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> di seriosi qui ne vedo pochi, sono sempre tutti sorridenti. il fatto che persone con almeno un po' di neuroni funzionanti come Codadilupo che ha fatto notare l'effettiva stupidità di quel branco di poveracci in chan è sacrosanto...
> 
> 

 

questa frase è l'esatta dimostrazione di ciò che ho detto sopra.

tu vedi pochi seriosi perché hai altri canoni di ciò che è scherzoso e ciò che è serio. si tratta di un discorso centrato sulla soggettività delle cose, che rischia di non finire mai, quindi sorvoliamo.

 *Quote:*   

> il newbie, personalmente non mi è sembrato affatto *sborone* e ad ogni modo non autorizza nessuno ad assumere quel comportamento tanto infantile

 

hai detto bene, "personalmente". la tua opinione è rispettata ed è leggittima, come lo è quella di chi pensa che invece il newbie avesse un atteggiamento che non va a nozze con la gentilezza. oltretutto erano pure presenti durante la chattata, quindi la loro opinione diventa a mio modesto avviso più attendibile della tua.

che non autorizzi il comportamento infantile è vero, ma a quell'ora l'atmosfera era già abbastanza sul ridere, e la sua apparizione e i suoi commenti sul come usa l'accesso root ha fatto esplodere l'ilarità generale.

non che stia cercando scusanti, ma cmq non mi sembra proprio niente di condannabile, siamo umani.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a maggior ragione dovresti avere un minimo di *compassione* e solidarietà...
> 
> 

 

se c'è una cosa per cui non ho solidarietà e tolleranza, è la presunzione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se ti sta sulle palle qualcuno puoi ignorarlo, o al massimo rispondere un RTFM. tuttavia quella persona ha chiesto pareri su gentoo prima di tutto. che poi voglia stare da root in chat, più che farlo notare non sono affari di stato, peggio per lui...
> 
> 

 

e prima di tutto è stato tentato di aiutarlo infatti; se poi il suo comportamento ha suscitato le reazioni che abbiamo visto, data l'ora tarda e l'atmosfera che era già abbastanza d'ilarità generale, chiamala pure sfiga... ma peggio per lui, no?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io mi ritengo un utente medio, e in quanto tale, nel passaggio da win a linux mi sono documentato a dovere, e nella giusta maniera. tutt'ora passo  gran parte del mio tempo libero semplicemente a leggere, senza quasi alcuna partecipazione, nei canali irc, nei forum, e ovunque si possano trovare informazioni utili nella migrazione ad un altro OS.
> 
> 

 

il paragrafo che mi hai quotato, qualora non mi fossi spiegato, stava a significare che come ho sudato io per arrivare a sapere quello che so, avrebbe dovuto farlo anche lui. se l'avesse fatto, sarebbe rimasto un niubbo come me, ma almeno avrebbe saputo installare gentoo e non si sarebbe cannato le directory eseguendo comandi basilari che non conosce.

oltretutto basta avere un minimo di buon senso per sapere che un po' di nonnismo c'è sempre dappertutto, e quindi è meglio evitare di provocarlo ancora di più facendo domande banali alle quali si può trovare risposta senza dover chiedere a nessuno ma semplicemente cercando nel modo giusto tra ciò che è stato scritto e riscritto.

oltretutto mi pare sia pratica comune soprattuto nell'ambiente linux rimandare alle fonti piuttosto che tramandare direttamente le informazioni.

in ogni caso io stesso negli ultimi svariati anni ho tentato più volte di passare da win a linux, ma ho sempre dovuto lasciar perdere proprio perché, non avendo la possibilità di stare sul web per molto causa dial-up, l'unico modo di sapere le cose oltre a qualche fugace ricerca era chiedere in giro, fonte che è solitamente relegata a problemi molto insoliti e tra utenti già esperti, in quanto effettivamente, io niubbo mi metto nei panni di colui a cui chiedo, e mi rendo conto che deve essere una rottura di palle ripetere ogni 10 minuti sempre le stesse nozioni di base.

quindi va bene l'aiuto, la gentilezza, e la collaborazione, ma spingersi fin dove si può arrivare da soli non fa di certo male.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non è entrato affermando di essere un guru. ha solo detto che possiede debian (potrebbe essersela fatta installare da un amico).
> 
> 

 

ti assicuro che a caldo l'impressione non era affatto quella. ma torniamo al discorso che è un punto di vista soggettivo e quindi tanto legittimo quanto variabile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se per lui è comodo usare il proprio DE da root affari suoi, tanto se sbaglia e si fotte il sistema ci rimetterà lui e forse imparerà la lezione...
> 
> 

 

è esattamente quello che ha fatto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si è basilare che le pistole uccidono, ed è colpa di un bambino se un adulto gli dice ironicamente di puntarsela alla tempia e premere il grilletto...
> 
> 

 

se il bambino si presenta come un adulto, lo si piglia per il culo, alché lui rivela la sua vera natura, il danno è inevitabile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si infatti: è proprio da stronzi che si credono migliori di altri individui per sesso, conoscenze... razza?
> 
> 

 

non era mia intenzione metterla sul piano delle discriminazioni, ti assicuro che non faccio assolutamente questo genere di ragionamenti, ho solo fatto un esempio col primo luogo comune che mi è venuto in mente.

resta il fatto che alla visione di qualcosa di divertente, reprimere una risata 

solo perché è "politically uncorrect" è una cosa innaturale, e a me non piace alterare la natura delle cose solo per adeguarmi a qualche cliché sociale.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> è sufficente ridere di se stessi prima di puntare il dito sul prossimo...
> 
> 

 

se fosse così, ho riso talmente tanto di me stesso che ormai mi dovrei auto arrogare il diritto di poter ridere di chiunque.

concludendo:

vi sono due punti di vista opposti riguardo alla questione, e non mi pare ci sia modo di trovare un punto di incontro. per questo motivo a quanto pare il topic è diventato sterile e ci resterà.

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Perchè censurare il nome?
> 
> La converesazione è avventuta in una chat aperta e non in privato o per mail.. Mi pare si stia un po' esagerando..

 

No, non si sta esagerando. Si cercano di rispettare le regole base della netiquette, del buon senso ed evitare possibili problemi e polemiche. La discussione sulla chat pubblica o meno, sulla correttezza di pubblicare log di discussioni e così via è stata già fatta in passato dopo un episodio simile avvenuto a bsolar.

Ora, nel dubbio sono convinto sia meglio adottare qualche mezzo preventivo, tipo sostituire il nick (se chi ci sta dietro non ha dato il consenso, esplicitamente o meno), levare riferimenti a persone, luoghi etc.

Tutto questo perchè il messaggio vincolato dal log non viene sminuito o alterato in alcun modo da questi accorgimenti, mantenendo quindi la validità esemplificativa che si voleva far notare senza per questo andare contro alla netiquette e alle altre regole basilari di una comunità.

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> ma chiudere sto thread, come lo vedete?

 

Non lo chiudo (per adesso) perchè sebbene si stia sfiorando il flame, imho si sta ancora discutendo piuttosto civilmente, senza scadere nell'offesa e mantenendo cmq un contenuto "utile" nelle varie risposte. Ci sono parecchi spunti di riflessione in questo topic, che coinvolgono sia il comportamento che dovrebbe tenere un nuovo utente, sia quello dei più vecchi: insomma, può essere didattico se letto con la giusta mentalità (auto)critica.

Ovviamente se la discussione scade e si offende anche solo velatamente qualcuno blocco tutto ed elimino eventuali messaggi offensivi.

----------

## randomaze

Personalmente non trovo mai divertente qualcosa che distrugge le cose fatte da altri. Indipendentemente dal fatto che gli "altri" siano più o meno consapevoli di quello che stanno per fare, e che i consigli vengano da fonte certa o dal primo che passa.

Dopodiché, dato che può darsi che in realtà quel comando non sia mai stato dato, può anche darsi che il personaggio in questione abbia 13 anni. E, sempre "può darsi", che fosse anche un pò sborone, dice di usare una Debian bla bla. Ma il computer non é suo ma del fratello (che lo ha lasciato inavvertitamente acceso), il quale ci lavora, e in /var ha il database con dati di un cliente, lavoro che deve consegnare domani. Riempire il database gli é costato una settimana di lavoro, che si traduce in una fattura da 2000 a 5000 EURO. Quanto una macchina usata più o meno.

Sulla base del vostro ragionamento se vostro fratello 13-enne vi da fuoco alla macchina perché ha freddo voi dovete essere ironici. E quando il vicino vi fa notare che se aveste fatto il backup, pardon, messo la macchina nel box, non sarebbe successo allora cosa avreste fatto? Vi dovreste piegare in due dalle risate?

Tra l'altro, sempre restando sull'età di 13 anni, il personaggio non sarebbe in grado di capire quando sta pugnalando la propria madre (questo non lo dico io ma la legge italiana) ma lo sarebbe per un comando sbagliato? Sarà ma a me qualcosa non torna.

In quanto all'anonimato. Con il nick corretto le frasi pubblicate sarebbero riconducibili a chi le ha pronunciate/scritte.

Peccato che il personaggio in questione abbia accettato le policy di IRC ma non quelle del Forum.

----------

## cerri

Ottimo.

Mi assento per qualche giorno e mi ritrovo questo post. Tra l'altro, segnalato da un mio amico.

Io vi invito soltanto a riflettere: non voglio entrare in merito, assolutamente, perchè di discorsi vedo che ne avete fatti abbastanza, ma credo che:

1) postare la presa in giro di qualcuno;

2) postare il nick reale di qualcuno;

non è assolutamente consono con lo spirito di questo forum.

Ripeto, non voglio entrare in merito nella questione (anche se l'utente avesse detto di essere Linus e avesse dimostrato di non sapere l'esistenza di un kernel, non mi sembra certo un buon motivo per prenderlo in giro).

Per questo motivo:

vi invito a fare in modo che certe situazioni, sul forum e su IRC, non si ripetano, portando sempre rispetto per gli altri. Se ritenete giusto trattare male determinate persone, fatelo in privato e non pubblicamente usando forum e IRC dellà comunità Gentoo.

Infine, vi invito a rileggere le Regole Guida del forum, in quanto ritengo che questo topic sia in evidente crontasto con la numero 9.

Topic bloccato.

----------

